# Bagseed vs. known strains ?



## rebel (Feb 24, 2010)

Someone tell me if im right or wrong . ive tried several known stains in the last few weeks from various friends and etc.. , i found enough for about 6 joints i had grown outdoors last yr. that id put up and misplaced somehow.
it is bagseed, no idea what strain it is, but it is kick*ss, twice better than the known strains.
many friends i asked "would you plant these bagseeds or only known strains? most said they would plant only known strains.
i used to raise and sell hunting dogs and even though a dog without akc papers would be a better hunter, i never could sell it because it wasnt registered. 
so imo im going with the bagseed this yr. because im after the more potent results instead of the name.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

> Someone tell me if im right or wrong




About what?:confused2: 


Go for it and good luck


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2010)

rebel said:
			
		

> Someone tell me if im right or wrong . ive tried several known stains in the last few weeks from various friends and etc.. , i found enough for about 6 joints i had grown outdoors last yr. that id put up and misplaced somehow.
> it is bagseed, no idea what strain it is, but it is kick*ss, twice better than the known strains.
> many friends i asked "would you plant these bagseeds or only known strains? most said they would plant only known strains.
> i used to raise and sell hunting dogs and even though a dog without akc papers would be a better hunter, i never could sell it because it wasnt registered.
> so imo im going with the bagseed this yr. because im after the more potent results instead of the name.


 
*its not all about the name that determines how good the weed is ,it also depends on the grower and the grow  conditions and care he gives his plants aswell as when he harvested ,,,you can by some cheap strains that will also kick ***  
havnt you wondered why the weed your buying has seeds in it 
maybe cause they come of hermie plants ?
ive seen some wonderful bagseed grows on here ,,but imo i would worry that they are hermie seeds ,,eace:*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

just hope that the seeds arent hermaphrodites...I have grown bagseed twice....one hermied one didnt...


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 24, 2010)

No Worries my friend!!!
BAG SEED ROCKS!
I have about 300 seeds to work with. I grew it last year with great resaults and I have just germinated it for this years grow. I dont think I will ever need to buy name brand because I only produce enough to serve my needs (about 14 seeds a season) so if you do the math with 300 seeds I have enough to go for a while and I am content with bagseed. UK is totaly right! Its the grower who can realy make the diference in the outcome.

Happy growing and Happy smoking!

Cheers!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2010)

*I never use bagseeds.*  Those several seeds that you find in a bag of good smoke that should be sensi are almost certainly the result of selfing.  And hermies procreate hermies. You only have to have 1 crop ruined by a hermie before you realize that quality genetics are cheap.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 24, 2010)

As I said Bag seed rocks for me. No disrespect THG but out of all the bag seed I have done so far I have only had 1 hermie and 2 male rear thier ugly heads or should i say balls. I guess I am just lucky so far.

Cheers!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

I've found some nice gems in bagseeds over the years...but like everyone here has said it's a gamble.

With known genetics...you kind of know what to expect, and hope that the breeder has put enough love into his/her program to make sure it is stable before releasing it to the public.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just ran my 1st bagseed among 8 other girls.  She is #2 in quality and yield behind a Durban Poison that oozes happiness...  Dunno if I would run bagseeds again unless it was killer smoke and there was a stray seed in the bag.  But I'm batting a thousand right now on em.


----------



## rebel (Feb 25, 2010)

ive grown bagseed last 3 yr. outdoor only, and have had only 1 hermie, a lot of males though.
who knows ? if we knew what strain the bagseed was, it could be the best of strains.
in my neck of the woods,most cant afford to buy seed, so if its killer smoke we save the seed, if no good we toss em out.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2010)

Your bag seed is most likely a known strain.

just not known to you.

one mans bag seed is another mans known strain.


but you have to ask yourself how did that seed get in there???????????


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

imo, i have had better results with bagseed. now, i am no vetaran grower, but i baught a ton of greenhouse seeds from the tude, and grew them....compared to my own "mids" bagseeds, my bagseeds grew a better product.


dont get me wrong , i have ordered seeds on thier way as we speak,...i think it comes down to 'the luck of the draw"!

i cant tell you if you are "right or wrong"....Loola


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 26, 2010)

go for it ,if it come outta nice bud it should carry the same genetics,also its better to grow something than none at all


----------



## rebel (Feb 28, 2010)

ive tried a lot of different strains lately from ordered seed and as of now im puffin a j of something unknown i grew outdoors last yr.  got a few seed im saving (i didnt destroy a male in time). its killer smoke, better than any of the known strains. but as Dman said its not known to me, i know it was sativa, took oct-nov to harvest. i like the up high instead of the sleepy feeling. so this buds for me !! gonna plant a few


----------



## Stineman (Sep 27, 2012)

You know I put my first thing seeds in the  Ground in back in 1970, I traded a a bag of walnuts and fruits for them,,did not what they were or even if  they would grow or if they were male or female, My grandfather was a ore miner and I planted the seeds into the tailing pile,,which is the soil/dirt that is process during  mining minerals a small year around stream kept the  soil and some what wet they grew,,I am nearing 57 and I have pretty much  grown by seed since I was 14..really do you actually known what strain u get..some actually have been changed and modified over the  last half decade..K.Gorman ( Executive Director N.E Calif..NORML (High Sierra Chapter)


----------



## Stineman (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm Do really know what strains out their, the name change like the wind,,
for instant K.C.Brains Mind Binder has changed and what is know on the West Coast is different that what is called on the east coast and what is called up North is different is called in the bay area or in L.A. quite possibly what is called here in the U.S. is different in B.C or the U.K.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm... Choices, choices.  I can grow bagseed which might turn out to be 20-foot tall, 10 month cycle Asian, which also might be male.  Or I can grow a known strain with predictable results.

Don't see much of a choice there...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't quite understand what different it makes if the name of known strains in different parts of the country are different.  What we were talking about here was using seed from a baggie when you didn't know how or what pollinated them and made the seed.  The problem I personally have with bagseed is that 1/2 the genetics are ????  Is it a hermie, did it get pollinated by some rogue ditchweed... where did the pollen come from?  When you spend 4-5 months growing something, it is nice to have an idea what you are going to finish with.


----------



## Stineman (Sep 28, 2012)

In 1969 when I  first grew and lit up their was not many strains and now their is at least four books of strains and that is only 2% of what is out their now


----------

